# A few of Scooby



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

He's 3.5 months old now


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a cutie!!!!  xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a Gorgeous little pup! love his jumper


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwww! he is tinsy weeny and soooo cute! 
Won't take much to do a poop scoop with his poops


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

all i can say is aww major cutexx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww omg how much of a cutie is he!!


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

Ahhhhh.. they arent my fave breed of dog at all, but that is soooo cute!! Esp the wee cute jumper!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...awwwwwwwwwwww......What a cutet pie!!


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww he is a right sweetie


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Soooo cute, he seems to like to have his photo taken.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

haha look how big his collar is on him lol what a sweetie :]


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh he is lovely


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

bless him what a total cee-utie!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

what a handsome little dog! how sweet.


----------

